# Went MD'n, Found this...



## Dumpdiver (Sep 28, 2013)

We all are in search of buried stuff, hopefully of some value. Anybody else keep they'er eye's open for "sang"? Found this today It's a 8oz. 40+ year old root that will go nice in a mushroom stew...   DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm really quite suprised that there was no response to this. Dos'nt anyone else look for ginseng around the old cellar holes in the woods? It used to be a second income to many early american families. I spent about 4 hrs in the woods yesterday and did'nt find any coin or glass but did pop out 3 1/2lbs of root,bout 900.00 bucks. This one should bring a bit more when it hits the bay tonight. Happy Digs...   DD


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just saw this Dumpdiver. I would like to try to find some "sang" too. But it's so hot here in Louisiana the snakes are still out. I have read about sang in the Foxfire books that belonged to my dad. That is really a huge root! Good luck and good huntin!


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2013)

It sure sells great on eBay, congrats


----------



## reach44 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah dude that's a nice one.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Oct 2, 2013)

Somebody else thought it was nice too. It went on the bay last night for 931.00. I should have checked my inbox there was a 1500.00 offer to end it early.  Happy Digs,   DD


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 2, 2013)

holy cow!
  i've never seen ginseng in the wild.... i know there are tons of ppl who hunt morel mushrooms up here and make decent money off of them....

 nice score on the ginseng.,


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow, that's an incredible specimen, congrats on the return (and for a wet root no less!)

 I'm in ohio and don't know of any patches, but back in Illinois I've covered enough ground and know where several patches are. Haven't collected any because a license is needed. They are super cheap but I haven't bothered yet. The patches are rather hard to locate so I doubt others will exploit them anytime soon.

 Anyway, after reading this post a couple days ago I decided to go "wildcrafting" and although no ginseng was found, I decided to collect some Bloodroot instead because I knew where tons of it is located, and autumn-collected bloodroot is superior to spring-collected material. Rather early in the day of collecting I stepped on a Yellow jacket wasp nest while in the middle of thick thorny brambles (wearing only sandals shorts and a t-shirt) and wound up getting stung 40+ times. It sucked so hard, and I am still recovering. I also dropped my sack of roots when I realized I was under attack. I must have looked like a maniac high on PCP as I had ripped my shirt off (covered in the wasps) and barreled out of the woods covered in mud, blood, and nasty sting welts all while hooting and hollering from the pain and fear, haha. It was pretty scary to be stuck in thorn bushes trying rather unsuccessfully to escape quickly, with visions of the anaphylactic shock my dad went through after being attacked by honey bees years ago being fresh on my mind. Went back the next day and carefully recovered the roots and collected more and despite all the trouble only got about 160 worth. Guess I should do like the rest and just dig 'seng, lol.


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 3, 2013)

Just curious where ginseng grow & what they look like, that is a huge root!!!


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 4, 2013)

Dang Plumb...that sounds like a movie. That's one fear I have up here (other than wolves, mt lions). Stepping on a nest.  Glad you only came away from that w/o ana. shock....


----------



## Dumpdiver (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey, I'll save some of you some time since sang dosn't grow in the wild west of the mighty miss. That was one unpleasent encounter with those wasps My son got lucky and only got stung 38 times when we were about 1 1/2 miles from the road. I told him he's got to walk it off and slowly headed back out but i did keep listening to his breathing. He tuned out fine which I was gratfull for Being a strong and stocky young man I didn't want to carry his... out of the woods.  Heads up out there this time of the year wasps,hornets and some bees go into ground nests to hibernate for the winter. Happy Digs...DD


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2013)

You have to watch your ass when ginseng hunting in alot of places, so be careful.....

 The harvest of wild ginseng is regulated in 19 states (Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kentucky, Maryland, Minnesota, Missouri, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Tennessee, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, and Wisconsin), and is restricted or prohibited in all other states where it occurs. Before setting out to harvest wild ginseng, you should learn the regulations in your state and contact your state natural resource or agriculture department for more details on how to legally and responsibly harvest ginseng. All of the 19 states have a designated harvest season, which is from September 1 to November 30, and require diggers to harvest plants with red berries and to plant the seeds in the vicinity of the harvested plants. Eighteen states require wild ginseng plants to have 3 prongs (3 leaves with 3-5 leaflets each) and plants must be at least 5-years of age. In Illinois, plants must be 10-years of age and have 4 prongs (4 leaves with 3-5 leaflets each). Also, some states require harvesters to have a state-issued harvest permit, as well as written permission by the land-owner to harvest wild ginseng. Most states prohibit harvest on state lands. The American Herbal Products Association (AHPA) has compiled all the ginseng laws and regulations for the 19 states at its web site: http://www.ahpa.org/Default.aspx?tabid=154. A one-page brochure for each of the 19 states, titled â€œGood Stewardship Harvesting of Wild American Ginseng,â€ can be downloaded for free, which includes information on how to legally and responsibly dig wild ginseng and the relevant state laws and regulations.Some U.S. Forest Service National Forests issue harvest permits for wild ginseng while other National Forests prohibit the harvest of ginseng. Check with the National Forest in your area to know whether ginseng harvest is allowed. The harvest of wild ginseng on U.S. National Parks is strictly prohibited...


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 4, 2013)

Wait a sec, your son stepped on a Yellow Jacket wasp nest when you were out digging this ginseng? What a small world, lol. Glad he is OK; some people are super allergic and would be done-for if that happened 1.5 miles deep in the woods. The pain/soreness from my stings is mostly gone but the itchyness is still maddening, so I've been downing Benadryl like candy.


----------



## pchan (Oct 4, 2013)

I read on line this week over 40 people have been killed this summer from hornet attacks and over 1600 reported cases of attacks. Theys out for revenge.


----------

